
Take five minutes to help early startups - jastr
https://medium.com/@stripenight/help-the-earliest-startups-fc663f8b285c#.6mn0p09u8
======
david927
Yes. _Please._

When you have a startup, there are a thousand potential roadblocks. The one
you need to overcome as soon as possible is getting a good advisor to help you
with the other 999 roadblocks.

Not everyone is fortunate enough to live in Palo Alto or have direct contacts
who can do that for them. Show HN is a great alternative.

